# I need someone's opinion here!



## Brokenhearted49 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been married for 25 years but for the last 5 years my wife and I have drifted apart. For the last 9 months I have been away working and have only been home once. My wife always makes excuses for me to not come home. At one point I was disgusted with a prior employer and had a job offer closer to home. I told my wife I was thinking about coming home and working for this other company. She told me to stay where I was and tough it out! Two months later I found a better job here where I have been working. Now 5 months later I got hurt at work and called her from the E.R. and told her I got hurt. The first thing she asked/said was "So you aren't going to be working, are they still going to pay you?". I couldn't believe it! She didn't even ask how I was or how bad I was hurt! I hung up on her as I was hurt worse by her words than I was by the injury! I don't think I can continue with my marriage any longer... Would I be justified in seeking a divorce? Am I wrong as I don't feel I can love her anymore? I really don't love her anymore. I have been faithful my whole marriage and I never once cheated on her but now I am considering finding someone to be with as I am so damn depressed and lonely! I could really use some advice here!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Brokenhearted49 said:


> I have been married for 25 years but for the last 5 years my wife and I have drifted apart. For the last 9 months I have been away working and have only been home once. My wife always makes excuses for me to not come home. At one point I was disgusted with a prior employer and had a job offer closer to home. I told my wife I was thinking about coming home and working for this other company. She told me to stay where I was and tough it out! Two months later I found a better job here where I have been working. Now 5 months later I got hurt at work and called her from the E.R. and told her I got hurt. The first thing she asked/said was "So you aren't going to be working, are they still going to pay you?". I couldn't believe it! She didn't even ask how I was or how bad I was hurt! I hung up on her as I was hurt worse by her words than I was by the injury! I don't think I can continue with my marriage any longer... Would I be justified in seeking a divorce? Am I wrong as I don't feel I can love her anymore? I really don't love her anymore. I have been faithful my whole marriage and I never once cheated on her but now I am considering finding someone to be with as I am so damn depressed and lonely! I could really use some advice here!


"Would I be justified in seeking a divorce?"

Yes of course. I wouldn't stay with someone who didn't want to be with me.

However, because you have a long-term marriage, I would suggest MC before filing.

Good luck & I am sorry about your broken heart.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with Emerald. But, I will add one thing. Don't cheat in the meantime. Go to counseling first. If that doesn't work out for you, then get a divorce. Adding a third person in your marriage will only make things worse for you.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Right now, your wife sees you as an ATM

How was your marriage the first 20 years? Did the two of you actually love each other?


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

the 5 years have something in them ,that would be the "secret" of her drifting apart and RESISTANCE & OBJECTION for your presence at Home....

Find this out....


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you thought of MC?

What kind of excuses is she making for you not coming home?? 

Does she work?


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Brokenhearted49 said:


> The first thing she asked/said was "So you aren't going to be working, are they still going to pay you?".


It's rather interesting that she makes absolutely no attempt to hide the fact that she's only concerned about your ability to pay the bills.

It appears that she expects nothing more from you than income, and furthermore she has no reason to think that you'll have a problem with that.

Which leads to only a few possible conclusions and they're not mutually exclusive

- she doesn't give a rat's ass about you
- she has no respect for you
- she wants out of the marriage


----------

